# Schleienangeln



## Bonifaz (2. Juni 2003)

Hallo Schleienangler

Ich hab auch wieder mal mein Lieblingsfisch gefangen. Ein kleiner Tümpel von ca. 3 ha, aber mit vielen Inseln, beherbergt viele Schleien, Karauschen und Rotfedern. Alle Schleien hatten um die 1,5 Pfund.
Sie fangen jetzt an zu laichen.

Gruss Bonifaz


----------



## Pete (2. Juni 2003)

schön...träum ich so manchentag von, dass die goldnen gesellen sich mal an meinen futterplätzen einfinden mögen...haste bilder??? wäre schön...


----------



## Bonifaz (3. Juni 2003)

hey Pete

Hab zwar Bilder, kann sie aber nicht runterladen, weil der PC von meinen Schwiegereltern keinen USB Anschluss hat. muss ich erst besorgen.
Heute Abend gehts wieder los. Vielleicht hab ich wieder Glück. #h


----------



## theactor (3. Juni 2003)

Hi,

@Bonifaz: herzlichstes PETRI!
ICh bin ja (bislang) nicht so der Friedfischjäger und habe daher noch nicht wirklich eine leibhaftige Schleie gefangen (geschweige denn vor mir gehabt - oder umgekehrt)...
Vielleicht kann ich Dir ja mal irgendwann über die Schultern schauen > es gibt ja noch SOO viel Fisch, den ich noch nicht "kenne".

Glückwunsch von
Sönke#h


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juni 2003)

Davon habe ich am Sonntag früh nix gemerkt!:c


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2003)

Ich hab am Sonntag 6 Stunden lang auf Schleien angesessen. Eine Rotfeder von etwa 10 cm war der Fisch des Tages. Die Schleien sind dafür laufend vor mir durchs Flachwasser gepaddelt. Waren wohl am Laichen.


----------



## Bonifaz (3. Juni 2003)

@ theactor

Das ist ein feiner Fisch sach ich dir. Es erfordert viel Fingerspitzengefühl für den richtigen Anhiebzeitpunkt, denn sie nibbeln doch gerne. ich hab mir angewöhnt : 21, 22, 23 zu zählen , nachdem die Pose abgetaucht ist und dann anzuhauen. der drill ist auch super. :kraftvolle Fluchten und nicht den Kescher vergessen !!!
Gefangen übrigens in Vorpommern, wo ich gerade Urlaub mache (bei schwiegereltern)

@ schleie

Wovon hast du nix gemerkt ;+ 


@ all

Konnte heute abend wieder 1 süsse schleie fangen 39 cm/ 810g !


----------



## theactor (3. Juni 2003)

Hi,

*wow* das klingt wirklich spannend... bis auf einmal "köderfischstippen" ist die Posenangellei   noch ein SiebenSiegel-Kapitel für mich -- aber ich freue mich, dass es just schon wieder geklappt hat!!
(und das auch noch bei Schwiegereltern 
  )

Happy Meal (wie schmeckt Schleie?!) wünscht:
Sönke#h


----------



## Schleie! (4. Juni 2003)

@Bonifaz: Dass sie laichen...#h


----------



## elefant (4. Juni 2003)

Hallo
*auchsehrgerneschleienangeln* - aber hier haben Die jetzt Schonzeit (den ganzen Juni)...............


----------



## Bonifaz (4. Juni 2003)

hey elefant

Wo ist denn hier bei uns ?
schleienschonzeit ? Gibts schon so wenig ?


----------



## miramar (4. Juni 2003)

Ja, wie jetzt? Dachte hier gibts Bilder...?
Danke für die tollen Bücher!! Die findet Louise echt klasse, sie hat heute morgen wirklich gestaunt....


----------



## Bonifaz (4. Juni 2003)

@ miramar

Na du kennst doch deinen PC und weisst, dass da kein USB anschluss ist. Keine zeit das teil zu besorgen. Also auch keine Bilder.

@ theactor

Schleien schmecken prima, ist ja schliesslich ein Edelfisch. Manchmal schmecken sie ein bischen modderig.
Ausserdem lassen sie sich gut filetieren. bei der konventionellen Säuberung schrubbst du dich an den Schuppen tot, da ist barsche schuppen noch gar nix.
Morgen gehts auf hecht und Hornhecht im Bodden.

Bis dann


----------



## miramar (5. Juni 2003)

wäre gern dabei, viel spaß und guten fang!!


----------



## Bonifaz (5. Juni 2003)

Moin Micha

Das Angeln im Bodden war leider ne nullnummer. Extra um 3 Uhr aufgestanden ....
Muss wohl bei den schleien bleiben ...


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2003)

Ich befische Schleiuen meistens mit Maden als Köder. Zwar muss man sich damit oft durch viele Weißfische durchangeln, aber im Normalfall fängt man trotzdem zum Teil deutlich mehr Schleien als die Wurm-, Mais- und Teigangler. Natürlich spielt es auch ein Rolle, ob man mit der richtigen Futtermischung anfüttert hat. Über den richtigen Anhiebszeitpunkt muss ich mit keine Gedanken machen. Ich angle mit nichts größerem als 12er Haken, wenn ich gezielt auf Schleien ausbin und sobald sich die Pose damit in Bewegung setzt kann man auch anschlagen und der Fisch hängt dann mit wenigen Ausnahmen auch.
Zum Küchenwert der Schleie: Ich habe einmal eine mitgenommen und das hat mir gereicht. Es sind zwar wirklich schöne Fische, aber aufgrund der vielen Gräten nahezu ungenießbar. Wer auch Weißfische ist, der wird eine Schleie sicher gerne verspeisen, aber für mich ist es nichts.


----------



## Bonifaz (5. Juni 2003)

Moin Veit

Komme gerade wieder vom Ansitz. Hab wieder eine bekommen. Wenn nur die Mücken und solche kleinen Gnitzen nicht wären ...!
Ich fange alle schleien auf dicken Tauwurm. Da muss man den Schleien auch ein bisschen Zeit geben um zu schlucken. Mit maden ist das sicher anders.
meine jahrelang grösste Schleie hab ich übrigens auf Sprock gefangen.
Also ich finde keine Gräten in Schleien ;+


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2003)

@ Bonifaz: Wie bereitest du die Schleien denn zu? Ich lasse mich ja gerne von meinen bisherigen Meinungen über den Küchenwert der Schleie abbringen. Bisher waren Karpfen und Schleien auf meinem Teller nicht sehr willkommen. Ab und an nehme ich nur mal welche mit um sie zu verschenken, aber für mich selbst eigentlich nie. 

An dem Gewässer (ein tiefe Tonloch, recht krautig, klares Wasser) wo ich letztes Wochenende völlig leer ausgegangen war hatte ich letztes Jahr die besten Schleienfänge an warmen Sommernachmittagen gemacht. Die Schleien, die ich dort gefangen hatte waren zwischen 35 und 49 cm lang, im Schnitt hatten sie knappe 40 cm, also recht akzeptabel. Köder war stets ein kleines Madenbündel. Viele Angler hatten an diesem Gewässer mit Mais, Wurm oder Teig geangelt und meist gar nichts gefangen, während ich immer Erfolg hatte. Das es zuletzt dort nicht geklappt hatte, führe ich darauf zurück dass die Schleien eindeutig am Laichen waren. 
Auch an anderen Gewässern hatte ich die meisten Schleien mit Maden gefangen, allerdings dann meistens morgens oder nachts. Das ist aber auch eine Glaubensfrage, denn der Köder mit dem man am meisten angelt ist für einen persönlich auch der beste, weil man im Normalfall automatisch das meiste darauf fängt. Am Tauwurm hatte ich Schleien öfters nachts als als Beifang beim Aalangeln.


----------



## Deichkind (6. Juni 2003)

kann mich bonifaz nur anschliessen! schleie macht einfach spass und sie sind zudem echt bildhübsch undauf jeden fall was für die küche obwohl ich ja der friedfischangelei vollends endsagt habe, hatte ich aber die die ersten 10 jahre meiner angelei schöne erlebnisse.
z.b. ein altes stauwehr in unserer stadt mit ordentlich kehrwasser, sandigem boden und umgestürtzen bäumen im wasser. mit der kopfrute die tiefen löcher ausgelotet und dann aus einem tiefen loch 3 schöne schleien in folge gelandet. und wenn die am 9 m kopfstock dann in die strömung gehen wirds es echt spannend und das auf- und abstecken wird zumkraftakt!
#h


----------



## miramar (6. Juni 2003)

@ Bonfaz, warum war denn am Bodden nichts, zu warm...?


----------



## Bonifaz (6. Juni 2003)

@ veit

Also ich hab alle schleien filitiert, das macht sich auch ganz gut, ich finde sogar besser als Dorsch.
Die Filets hau ich dann entweder in die Pfanne zum Braten, oder meine Frau zaubert wieder einen schönen Auflauf. Da is nix mit Gräten !
Ich habe zu den Ködern folgende ERFAHRUNG GEMACHT:
Teig, überhaupt pflanzliche köder sind eher für Schleien nix. Die mögen eher was tierisches, wie Tauwurm, Rotwurm oder Maden.
Anfüttern tue ich auch eher gar nicht oder sparsam, d.h. 4-5 würmer kleingeschnitten und eingeworfen und das 1 mal während des Angelns. Hab auch mit etwas Lockstoff experimentiert, hatte aber dadurch keine Vorteile.
Die gestrige schleie hatte übrigens 40 cm/ 850 g. Und für diesen tümpel doch recht ordentlich, der etwa 60cm tief ist.

@ miramar

1. mal bin ich wieder beim Waten ins Wasser gefallen:r  und ann musste ich erstmal 2h pause machen und Sachen trocknen
 und dann war es zu warm.
2. war ich noch zum Rügendamm auf horni, doch da hat nix gebissen, warum weiss ich auch nicht. das wasser war allerdings ziemlich bewegt, dort war zum schluss windstärke 6-7 bft.

Machs gut


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2003)

In Bezug auf Köder habe ich genau das -Selbe festgestellt wie Bonifaz. Tierische Köder sind pflanzlichen meistens deutlich überlegen. Aber der Tauwurm hat mir halt nur Nachts wirklich gute Fänge gebracht. Außerdem ist es ein guter Köder für große Schleien.
Hab gerade mal in meinem Fangbuch nachgeblättert:
Im letzten Jahr fing ich beispielsweise an einem kleinen Teich in einer Nacht 13 Schleien, 9 Giebel, 5 Karpfen, 3 Karauschen und 3 Rotfedern. Davon haben zwar nur 5 Schleien, 3 Giebel und ein Karpfen auf Tauwurm gebissen und der Rest auf Maden, aber ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass die "Tauwurm-Fische" größtenteils die besten Exemplare dieser Nacht waren.
Und zum Anfüttern kann man zweigeteilter Meinung sein. Ich jedenfalls verzichte beim Schleienangeln nicht darauf und riskiere auch den einen oder anderen (manchmal unerwünschten) Beifang. Mit der richtigen Futtermischung habe ich bei beim Schleienfischen bisher immer besser gefangen als andere Angler, das ist für mich ein schwerwiegendes Argument für das Anfüttern.


----------



## Bonifaz (7. Juni 2003)

Da hast du ja letztes Jahr toll gefangen Veit.
Wie und womit fütterst du denn an, wenn es nicht ein "Geheimnis" ist. Kannst mir ja auch per PM schicken.

Gruss Bonifaz


----------



## Bonifaz (7. Juni 2003)

Ahhh noch was ......
Es gibt dort wo ich angle auch Karauschen, aber ich hab noch nie eine fangen können. Hast du da ein Tip ?


----------



## Veit (8. Juni 2003)

@ Bonifaz: Erst mal sei gesagt, dass das Gewässer an dem ich diesen Fang gemacht habe ein kleiner Teich ist an dem fast nicht geangelt wird. Wenn man da ein bisschen anfüttert fängt man aich dumm und dähmlich. Selbst tagsüber hatte ich da manchmal bis zu 10 Schleien gefangen. Aber es ist natürlich schon aufgefallen, dass die Angler die nicht gefüttert haben, kaum Erfolg hatten. Meine Futtermischung beim Schleienangeln besteht aus jeweils 50 % der Fertigfuttermittel "Explosiv" (von Mosella) und "3000 Tanches" (von Sensas). In letzter Zeit habe ich auch viel mit Partikeln rumgetüfftelt, die ich in das Futter gemischt habe. So sind zum Beispiel Forellei-Pellets, Hanfkörner und TTX Mais als zusätzliche Bestandteile einer Mischung für Karpfen, Schleien und auch Karauschen sehr gut geeignet, zumals sie die Fische lange am Platz halten. Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich auch schon mal einen Versuch mit gemahlenem Katzenfutter als Anfütterungsmittel gemacht und damit an einem Gewässer, wo ich sonst nie Schleien gefangen hatte, tatsächlich mal 2 Stück erwischt. Lebendköder dürfen im Futter auf jeden Fall niemals fehlen. Das Futter wird angefechtet, gesiebt und dann werfe ich zu Angelbeginn rund 1 kg (auch abhängig davon wie lange ich angeln möchte) ein. Vom Nachfüttern rate ich beim Schleienangeln dringend ab.
Ich denke, wenn du auf die Spur der Karauschen kommen möchtest, dann solltest du es mal mit Maden als Köder versuchen, denn auf Tauwurm habe ich nie eine gefangen. Auch ansonsten sind Karauschen den Schleien in vielem ähnlich. Anfüttern ist auf jeden Fall auch angeraten, wobei du sicher auch gute Karauschenchancen hast, wenn du mit meiner Schleienmischung (oder einer ähnlichen) anfütterst.


----------



## Bad_Joe (18. Juli 2003)

*Schleien angeln*

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und brauche dringend Hilfe bzw. ein paar Tipps, habe seit ca drei Wochen 4 Schleien vorm Steg und leider auch zwei Karpfen... Ich bekomme einfach keine Schleie an den Haken, nur grosse Rotaugen und kleine Güstern, bis vor zwei Tagen, da hat leider ein Karpfen gebissen und mir die 30iger durchgerissen, ist unter den Steg maschiert..... Ich habe es auch weiter draussen probiert aber auf meinen Tauwurm ist auch nur ein Karpfen gegangen und geich ins dichte (15m Schilfgürtel) Schilf maschiert und pling war die Schnur durch....  Ich angele mit Pose ausser direkt vorm Steg(bis drei Meter) weil da kein Kraut ist, nur Sand vom Gründeln, benutze Mais und draussen Tauwurm, Karpfen zu landen ist aussichtslos, rennen immer in den Schilfgürtel, auch auf hoher distanz bei 8m tiefe, wie fange ich die Schleien ohne "Fehlbisse"?????


----------



## Bonifaz (18. Juli 2003)

Bad Joe

Beim schleienangeln immer schön leise sein und den schleien beim Biss zeit lassen ( wenn die pose runter ist langsam bis 3 zählen und dann erst anschlagen)
Das problem mit den güstern kriegst du am Besten mit grossen Tauwürmern oder tauwurmbündel in den Griff. Damit selektierst du die klein fische raus. Wenn das nix bringt musst es wohl mal mit kleinen boilies versuchen. Davon hab ich aber gar keine Ahnung.
Die karpfenproblematik kriegst du mit stärkerem Gerät in den Griff.

Soweit erst mal


----------



## JonasH (19. Juli 2003)

Schleien beißen hier sehr gut auf MAden!
Aber auch "Regenwurm" läuft!
Erstmal WILLKOMMEN "on Board"@ Bad_Joe


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Wir fangen Schleien mit Halben Tauwürmern. Aber nicht nur Nachts.Auch am Morgen so um 8.00Uhr haben sie darauf gebissen. Aber Maden sind direkt vor dem Schilf der Renner.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Ich hab meine Grösste Schleie Nachts gefangen,auf einem ganzen Tauwurm im See.Die Montage hatte ich auf Grund gelegt,mit einer kleinen Styro. Kugel die meinen Köder ein Wenig über grund schweben lies.Der Biss kam so heftig,das es mich fast aus dem Stuhl gerissen hatte.....die Schleie maß 55cm, wiegen konnte ich leider nicht...aber sie war Wunderschön und ich setzte sie sogar wieder rein...ich konnte es nicht übers Herz bringen,die schöne Tinca zum Essen zu verwerten


----------



## Bonifaz (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

@ fantastic fishing

55 cm ist nicht übel.... auf so eine große warte ich noch...
meine größte war 49 cm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Ok ich muss allerdings ganz klar dazu sagen....es war mehr Glück als Verstand!!!!!Ich wusste ja das diese Nachts Aggressiv beissen aber so!War bisher auch meine Enzigste Schleie,aber ich habe vor diesen Fisch Gezielt zu Befischen mal schauen was in Zukunft so geht.


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Frage: Wodurch enstehen denn eigentlich die vielen kleinen schleienbläschen?! Sind das gase aus dem boden? müssen ja oder? Also da wo keine gase sind.-- blubberts auch nicht wenn tinca am werk is?

Habs heut morgen wieder versucht,.. bedingungen top... ERFOLG blirb aber aus #c

Hab dann noch n köfi am system gezupft und n schhönen 73cm Hecht verhaften könn... als ich dann zusamm gepackt habe.. und die letzten meter am ufer entlang schlenderte sah ich noch eine ca 25 cm tinca unterm busch (im wasser hängend...) hevor kommen... und gemütlich in richtung Kraut schwimmen :g Tja... die wollten mich wohl ärgern^^ schlamm drüber... iwann wirds wieder klappen..!


----------



## Bonifaz (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

@ taktlos..

Wo warst du denn , in der Alster ??
Die bläschen entstehen durch das im Schlamm gebundene methangas. Schleien gründeln ja gerne und dann steigen die blasen....
Wenn ich an meinem Tümpel bin und die Blasen kommen, dann weiß ich daß die Schleien unterwegs sind.
Oft, besonders in der Laichzeit Ende Mai Anfang Juni, sieht man auch die Pflanzenstengel am Ufer wackeln. Dann grasen sie die Schnecken von den stengeln ab, dann heißt es ganz nah am Ufer zu angeln...


----------



## GuidoOo (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Also ich hab meine Schleien immer als Beifang beim Aalansitz,also NAchts, auf Tauwurm gefangen!
Im Moment scheint ne ganz gute Zeit bei uns zu sein, da ich die letzten Male immer eine Schleie hatte! Und dann auch noch die Größe :k

Hier meine erste Schlei von 51cm und 4,6 Pfund:
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/4687/p1010553ww5.jpg
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/4687/p1010553ww5.e98b797d5c.jpg
http://img410.*ih.us/img410/5424/p1010553bm5.b00309b44e.jpg
Hier die Nächste und im Moment auch meine Größte vom letzten We: Sie hatte 52cm und 5,330 Pfund!
http://img106.*ih.us/img106/4757/p1020001nl3.jpg
http://img106.*ih.us/img106/4757/p1020001nl3.aff2fddc2c.jpg
Hier 2 aus der NAcht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch:
Die Erste hatte 49cm Gewischt???
Die Zweite hatte 54 cm Gewicht???
http://img519.*ih.us/img519/9999/p1020016km8.jpg
http://img519.*ih.us/img519/9999/p1020016km8.99e9302ab7.jpg
http://img180.*ih.us/img180/9063/p1020022cl1.jpg
http://img180.*ih.us/img180/9063/p1020022cl1.93d0fd24a6.jpg


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Ein dickes Petri von mir


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Petri Nette Fische!


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (1. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Meine Fresse... (sorry) 'Aber was verdammt sind das für Apparate ?! und gleich so viele?! Dickes PETRI!!


----------



## GuidoOo (1. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Ja frag mich nicht^^ ich angel jetzt seit 3 Jahren  geziehlt nachts auf Aal...aber erst in diesem, also 3ten Jahr, fange ich aufeinmal Schleien|kopfkrat. Obwohl es genau die selbe Stelle ist..Komisch aber mir solls egal sein |supergri Ist ja nen netter Beifang! Heute gehts wieder zum "aal"ansitz^^ 
ich werde natürlich berichten :m


----------



## Bonifaz (1. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

schöne bilder....  respect |rolleyes


----------



## Bonifaz (1. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

hab gerade gehört, daß wir zu Schwiegereltern fahren, wo auch der kleine Tümpel und andere schleienträchtige Seen sind. Dann werde ich morgen abend mal wieder auf die "Rehäuglein" fischen.
#h


----------



## David23 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Ola, auch von mir ein dickes Petri#r
werde auch am We einen Schleienansitz bei uns am Vereinsee im Schwabenländle machen,,,Mal sehen ob was geht....als Methode habe ich mich für die gute Schwingspitz und den Futterkorb entschieden...nur über den Köder machen ich mir noch so meine Gedanken....Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip?|kopfkrat


----------



## GuidoOo (2. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

hmmm..joa da kann ich keinen Tip zu gebenAngel ja nur mit Tauwurm!^^

Aber hier wie besprochen der Bericht:
Wie soll ich sagen ine "fast" perfekter Ansitz!
Nur der Aal wollte nicht so wie wir...
Naja ich machs kurz: 10 Brassen von 50-70cm, 2 Schleien,eine hab ich gemessen: 50cm und 1 Aal 79cm und 1,8Pfund!!!
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/8787/p1020028im0.jpg
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/8787/p1020028im0.704102eb43.jpg

Und hier die Zweite:
http://img204.*ih.us/img204/2573/p1020032if7.jpg
http://img204.*ih.us/img204/2573/p1020032if7.837fdfa3ec.jpg

Und hier noch ein Schönes Pic von der Rückfahrt*schön*:
http://img402.*ih.us/img402/1995/p1020033rw6.jpg
http://img402.*ih.us/img402/1995/p1020033rw6.f3ec383008.jpg


----------



## David23 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Werde ich machen....erklär mal eine gute Montage


----------



## GuidoOo (2. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Ja also es gibt bestimmt viel bessere unf feinere montagen, als die die ich verwende^^
bei mir ist es einfach: Sagblei,Gummiperle,Wirbel, Haken

Also bestimmt nicht das was du brauchst#t


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Hast du die Schleien alle bei Nacht gefangen?Hast du,wenn du auf Aal gehst eine Festbleimontage?Weil wenn du solche Schleien bei Tag fängst,dann noch auf Festblei ist das schon ein unding =):Ich meine auch nur das Pic vom Hellichten Tag(bei den anderen ist es mir ja klar)


----------



## GuidoOo (2. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Ne ich angel nur mit Freilaufbleien und ich habe alle Schleien nachts gefangen!
Bei der Schleie am Tage, war ich mal so frei und habe sie mitgenommen, da ich noch nie Schleie gegessen habe!
Die Anderen schwimmer aber alle wieder! War wirklich nur eine Außnahme! Nur wegen C&R!


----------



## David23 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Verwendest du Freilaufrollen?


----------



## GuidoOo (3. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Noch nicht alle =) hab jetzt eine...aber naja ich angel aufm boot..mit bissanzeiger..zwar nen bissel untypisch aber klappt ja super..und bevor der Bissanzeiger ganz oben ist, ist entweder der bügel auf oder der anhieb kommt


----------



## Bonifaz (4. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Auch zurück vom Ansitz...
Diesmal hat aber Sohnemann (5 Jahre) zugeschlagen ! Sein 1. großer Fisch und dann gleich eine Schleie:

40 cm/ knapp 2 pfd.

Bild folgt später....

Gruß


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Petri an deinen Sohn!In ca Wochen fahre ich extra ein Ganzes We zum Schleienfischen!Das wird was =)


----------



## Bonifaz (4. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

und hier das Bild vom
stolzen Fänger.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Sowas ist doch Cool!Wünsche ich mir Später auch!Dem kleinen noch viel Erfolg!!


----------



## David23 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Ja da kommt man ins Schwärmen....Petri für den Sohn #r


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Hat Jemand von euch einen Guten Tip für das Anfüttern auf Schleien auf Lager?Außer die Methode mit Wurm-Stückchen usw.?Dachte da an Fertig Futter von Sensas Extra für Schleien.Schon wer Erfahrung damit oder noch einen Bomben Tip auf Lager?


----------



## Bonifaz (7. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

schau mal auf die 2. Seite, dort hat Veit einen Tipp gegeben...|bla:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Schon wer von euch mit Gummibärchen auf Schleie gefischt?!


----------



## GuidoOo (11. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

so hier mal wieder was zum ermutigen:
war wieder beim aalansitz von 9-10 august...
Köder war wieder einmal ein dicker Taui 
Maße: 52cm und gewicht???^^
http://img401.*ih.us/img401/8151/p1020093tl9.jpg
http://img401.*ih.us/img401/8151/p1020093tl9.3de161e431.jpg


----------



## Bonifaz (12. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Schöner Fisch !

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.....


----------



## rotauge88 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Schöner Fisch. Wir hatten in den letzten Tagen auch einige Schleien. Die Größte war 41 cm lang.


----------



## Carp_fisher (18. August 2008)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Hallo,

hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen!

Ich Fische an einem ca.3ha grossen Weiher(ein alter Flussabschnitt,der vor ca 60 jahren vom Fluss abgetrennt wurde).Bodenbeschaffenheit etwas Schlamm und Kraut also ganz normal.

Nun das Problem es werden keine Schleien und Karauschen gefangen,trotz regelmäßigem Besatz.

Es gibt da eininge Welse ,ob das der Grund ist????

Als Köder wurde schon Maden Tauwrum Rotwurm Mais ausprobiert aber kein Erfolg!

Weis jemand einen Rat??

Gruss CF#h


----------

